# Golden Rescue Group in Clermont County Ohio



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

Angel Smiles Golden Retriever Rescue has partnered with the Labrador Retriever Rescue of Cincinnati, Inc. They have several goldens waiting for homes, but I have to tell you: if you are within a decent driving distance of Eastgate Animal Hospital and you are looking for a golden, you have to go see Wesley or Corkey. See them at www.rescuealab.com

Wesley is a beautiful boy that loves people, but from what we observed, he wants to be the only dog. I think he would be the kind of dog that would be loyal to a fault.

Corkey is a young boy that is full of energy and play. A little strong on the lead and needs some training, but as sweet natured as he can be.

Thanks for reading!


----------

